# Found First Morel Today!!



## shroominator (Mar 12, 2013)

I found my first morel today near Hickory. Only found one, but didn't look too hard. It was in one of my usual spots. We had some rain this morning followed by afternoon heat. Should be many more popping out in the next few days.


----------



## jonesey (Apr 4, 2014)

Yayyy! Good to know. Praying for rain in Greenville!


----------



## mark1234 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good to know! Congrats! Going out tonight...Clayton area.


----------



## shroominator (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah, we still need more rain here too. Went out this morning, and didn't find anything. Thinking the one was just an early-bird.


----------



## shroominator (Mar 12, 2013)

Found 4 more in the same spot I found my first one a few days ago. It is still early. Today's rain followed by some warmth will make them pop out like crazy over the next week. Hickory, NC


----------



## firechild (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Shroominator I'm also in the Hickory area and am totally new at this any tips or local places I could look???


----------



## shroominator (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi firechild. I honestly haven't looked too hard for any spots in our area, because I have them growing in my back yard  I have a small creek that goes through my back yard with lots of tulip poplars, and I usually walk along that creek. There haven't been as many this year in these spots, and I'll find some that are dried out while others that are fresh. I wouldn't mind finding some other areas in Hickory, though. The first places I'd look would be around creeks or other moist areas. They love to grow around tulip poplar trees. About every one I've found in my spot are within a few feet of poplars. The one thing that's certain about morels, though, is that they will grow when and where they want. There are no guarantees. In Iowa, where I grew up, it was easy to find bunches of them. If you found one there, there would be many more around it. Here, though, they are fewer and farther between. I'll spend an hour only to find 4 or 5. I know there has got to be some good spots around here though. Better hurry, because I have a feeling we're running short on time. I'm guessing this will be the last weekend to find them.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, I think it's over for the Charlotte area! Went out this morning and found more dried up one than fresh ones! We found about 20 this morning. At least I have saved a good mess up frozen for those days I am craving some good morels!


----------



## mountainwoman (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey shroominator I live in madison county and found about 40 today mosty the black morels


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

shroominator said:


> I found my first morel today near Hickory. Only found one, but didn't look too hard. It was in one of my usual spots. We had some rain this morning followed by afternoon heat. Should be many more popping out in the next few days.


Awesome!! Hoping to find some in Lenoir soon.


----------

